# Degas,clarify,stabilizer



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 3, 2011)

Just read a post by Steve, is it important to Degas, Clarify and stabilize in that order ?

Semper Fi


----------



## pightr (Oct 4, 2011)

Bud said:


> Just read a post by Steve, is it important to Degas, Clarify and stabilize in that order ?
> 
> Semper Fi



Hi Bud,
It has been about a year since I have been on the forums but I remember seeing you on here a lot a year ago when I was first starting out and haven't been able to make any wine at home but I am back at it again! And am very excited to be back doing something I loved but I too am interested about the question you asked. I have always done it that way but because that is the order it is stated in my wine kit instructions. I even degas a bit now when I transfer from primary to secondary because I use a pump to transfer instead of gravity. Great question!


----------



## greyday (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone with more experience can probably shed more light on it than I, but in my experience thus far it's pretty important, depending on how you rack and when you bottle. It's less important to do it if you're racking multiple times for longer periods (and using an airlock in your secondary), especially if you funnel transfer (as that will provide a certain level of degassing in and of itself). I don't think it will hurt the wine to do, so I'd suggest it. I do it in between each stage myself (degas 2-3 minutes, clarify, degas 2-3 minutes, stabilize, degas 3-5 minutes, attach airlock). If you backsweeten, I suggest doing it after that as well just in case...

(the above is based on nothing other than my own experience, I have no facts to back it up other than how my first batch turned out and how my three batches in secondaries are doing)


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 5, 2011)

Glad you're back with us pightr, stay with us now and we'll make some wine.

greyday, I was just wondering if there was some logical reason to do it is a certain order, like to degas after backsweetening because the sugar will add CO2 - I don't think that happens, but things like that??????

Semper Fi


----------



## greyday (Oct 6, 2011)

No, actually I degas after backsweetening because I am lazy and would rather stir my solution/concentrate/whatever in with my drill than by hand. 

Basically, if there's one thing I've learned it's this: don't take it too seriously. Experiment, have fun, and react logically. If it seems like you may need to degas further, degas further. If it seems like you might want to add a clarifying agent, add one. It's a learning process, and everyone's is different, so do what makes sense to you. My rule of thumb is document my steps, so if something goes wrong, I have a record and can try to figure out where I screwed up.

(my exception, which I've posted about, is my port, because the brandy and backend concentrate that went into it came out to like $85, so I wanted to get that right, but with all my other batches I just tried things and saw how they went. After some healthy investigation in places like this, of course)


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm like grayday. I put the Sparkaloid and sodium meta in at the same time and degas while stirring. I back sweeten after the next racking. 

But what do I know... I'm just a beginner anyway.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 6, 2011)

Randy, are you saying that you do not use Potassium Sorbate before back sweetening?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 6, 2011)

Stabilizing your wine will allow you to backsweeten your wine without causing a re-fermentation to occur.

Degassing will aid in the clearing process.

Clarifying agents will also aid in the clearing process.

Once fermentation is complete - stabilize your wine (k-meta and sorbate) - wait about 3-4 days to give this chemicals time to kick in. At this point, degass your wine, back sweeten it, and add in your clarifying agent.

The clarifier will work better if the wine is degasses. Trapped CO2 can cause particles to become trapped in the wine.


----------



## CB750 (Oct 6, 2011)

Bud said:


> Just read a post by Steve, is it important to Degas, Clarify and stabilize in that order ?
> 
> Semper Fi



If you are making a kit wine then follow the instructions. For example Wine Expert says degas in secondary before adding sulphite and sorbate, back sweeten, or clarifiers. While EJ Spagnols says skip the secondary. add sulphite and sorbate and degas, then back sweeten and degas, add clairfiers and degas again.

These instructions seem to be in conflict with each but both companies must have reason for doing it their way.


----------



## robie (Oct 6, 2011)

CB750 said:


> If you are making a kit wine then follow the instructions. For example Wine Expert says degas in secondary before adding sulphite and sorbate, back sweeten, or clarifiers. While EJ Spagnols says skip the secondary. add sulphite and sorbate and degas, then back sweeten and degas, add clairfiers and degas again.
> 
> These instructions seem to be in conflict with each but both companies must have reason for doing it their way.



Part of the difference is that they use different clarifiers for some of their kits.

Although it may not be consistent across all their kit lines, W.E seems to prefer the one-part clarifier, while RJS uses the two-part clarifiers. Some clarifiers (W.E.'s) like lots of sediment present in order to clear. Others not so much.

They all get the job done. However, if I remember, in all the kits I have made, the clarifier(s) is added after the stabilizing and degassing steps.

So, yes, follow the instructions.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Oct 6, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Randy, are you saying that you do not use Potassium Sorbate before back sweetening?



Although I did leave that part out, I do use pot sorb and sodium meta along with the sparkalloid, mixing it all at one time. Then after most of the clearing has happened, I back sweeten and add f-pack at the next racking, and allow to clear a little more while the flavors/sweeteners are blending.


----------



## greyday (Oct 11, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Although I did leave that part out, I do use pot sorb and sodium meta along with the sparkalloid, mixing it all at one time. Then after most of the clearing has happened, I back sweeten and add f-pack at the next racking, and allow to clear a little more while the flavors/sweeteners are blending.



Does that work out ok for you? I tend to do all three but each in a different stage, which works well but is kind of a pain in the *** (especially as it leaves my wine in the larger secondary longer than I am totally comfortable with; I generally do 5 gallon batches and use 6 gallon carboys as secondaries). Doing it how I do it adds almost a week onto the process before wine hits the basement racking for ageing/clearing...


----------

